# Washington County needs 2-3 members



## MAPSTRE (Apr 16, 2017)

Deepstep Creek Sportsmen are in need of 2 members for a hunting club in Washington County. 224 acres with the back property line on Deepstep Creek. Clear cut the pines 6 years ago and replanted the next year.New timber company came in and thinned this winter. Left the bottoms of hardwoods. Swamp has ducks and hogs. Total of 6 members. Family oriented group. Kids still in school included in membership. About 1-1 1/2 miles from Hancock county line. Have an area for campers. Primitive camping. No power or water. Retired member lives next to lease. $ 550.00 year.  PM if interested.  God Bless.


----------



## jmccue (Apr 17, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## jmccue (Apr 25, 2017)

Are you still looking for members?  I am very interested.


----------

